# gbasaves



## dice (Aug 29, 2004)

It's gone now so do we continue with it over here or should we just give up on it? I know (Z) has continued his work but there are some who probably need a different kind of save to a game, either that or (Z) just hasn't made saves for all the games


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah man, awesome idea, bringing gbasaves to gbatemp would rock. We would need like an upload webspace though for the saves. But no problem for me, making the saves is easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 29, 2004)

GameFAQs has plenty of saves but some are pure bull.

Edit: They dont check the saves at all.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree!  I think that's a pretty cool idea, loving it!!


----------



## ZeminkoX (Aug 29, 2004)

Sounds pretty good to me. It'd be a shame to see GBASaves gone forever.


----------



## Lily (Aug 29, 2004)

GBASaves needs to come back, for sure. I've offered to help many times, but no response.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 29, 2004)

Grayzie: Why do you think you get no response? Do you think they're just not interested anymore?


----------



## Lily (Aug 30, 2004)

Well that's the thing - if they're not interested, other people are interested in seeing it continue, and are willing to put in the time.


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2004)

We could just make a topic where people request a save and someone posts their save up for them. It can then be added to a list of all the save made for each game (alphabetically) with a small bit of info such as the language and rom number.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(qrayzie @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> Well that's the thing - if they're not interested, other people are interested in seeing it continue, and are willing to put in the time.


you need to contact djnaff on irc and tell him u want to help.
i believe gbasaves has been offered hosting now so maybe if u speak to naff then things can get rolling


----------



## PhaTdrU (Sep 2, 2004)

and this time, i hope they really tend to peoples save request or trainer request.


----------



## Lily (Sep 2, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(qrayzie @ Aug 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's the thing - if they're not interested, other people are interested in seeing it continue, and are willing to put in the time.
> ...


Will do, home from vacation now..so now I have access to IRC again.


----------



## ReyVGM (Sep 2, 2004)

GBAsaves should have been on gbatemp since the start, things would have been very different and none of the saves would have gotten lost.

I still have a backup of all the saves GBAsaves had, but no descriptions as in what part of the game they were though (I didn't save the html)

If you want lots of saves (for multiple systems + the GBA) just go to http://www.zophar.net/savestates.html , its a good thing that aside from me working at GBAsaves I always sent my saves to zophar too.

And these are real saves, not hacked and crap saves that only work on flash cards with patched roms that don't work anywhere else.


----------



## Dragons Master (Sep 4, 2004)

whoa major ass lotsa saves u supplied there rey.
Anyways if u wanna get gbasaves up I still have a server in Texas just waiting for someone to use it - I  pay 95$/m for it i sure would like to see something happenin' on it (dgcheats.com, when it'll be finished, will be on it too) - so if u wanna restart gbasaves on it just gimme the word (email would be better [[email protected]] i don't get to visit this board that much, runnin' too many things lol).

- *Dragons Master*


----------



## remisser (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey ReyVGM, if you want to make a page just for .sav files (not trainers, I have to be frugal to some extent) -- I can give you space off of remisser.com... it'd be something to the extent of remisser.com/saves or saves.remisser.com even.  I was thinking that perhaps as an added idea, having a page where users could upload .sav files of their own.  So, when you go to a page, like let's say, the Marioball .sav page, it'd list the main approved .sav file, then all the user uploaded .sav files for the same game with a description of what's different about their .sav file and the main approved one.  Just a thought though.


----------

